# Brown or Bay



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

I got her in the middle of summer all bleached out and faded except her black legs and ears. The breeder called her a bay and I assumed she was until her winter coat came in. I have never been around a true brown, but the light muzzle is listed as a trait so now I am wondering what color my horse is. What do you think and how can I tell?


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

Bays usually have black manes/tails,lower legs and noses. If he's changing colours frequently as time goes by, I'd definitely say brown.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Brown. She has the light red/fawn points on the muzzle, belly, and hindquarters.


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks guys! Like I said, I've never been around a brown before lol and trying to look at pics online and compare them to her to figure it out was giving me a headache because of all the variants and interpretations.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Brown can and do have black legs and mane and tail. A bay won't get lighter on the muzzle and flank, brown will.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Very much brown. 

And like Chiilaa said, there can be light browns that look very bay with their obvious black points, but are actually brown.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Brown. The coloring of her muzzle definitely pegs her as one.


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

just for my own curiosity--do you have pics of the parents?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Can i ask why you are wanting to see the parents Cricket?


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

mainly because the youngster looks a lot like a friends brown with creme (only tested for creme, not brown)...so was curious to see if he had a creme parent or not


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't have a pic, but there is no creme. Sire's a true red sorrel and dam is a nice mahogany bay. That was one reason I was hesitant to think brown since I didn't think you could get one from that cross.


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

okay, just wondering. We honestly didn't think my friends was creme, and we were totally floored when it came back as a copy of creme! LOL

If the sire was AtAt, or Ata, then you do have a chance for brown.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Current theory suggests that At (brown) is recessive to A (bay) so the momma can carry it too.


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

I wish they'd publish the brown paper...LOL


----------



## Theresa1 (Oct 8, 2011)

Sorry, can't help you, other than he/she kind of looks like my chocolate rocky


----------

